# how many miles do you get on rear tire?



## feh (Mar 8, 2007)

This is only my 4th season of riding, so I still consider myself a newb when it comes to equipment...

I recently replaced my rear tire, as it was worn out (threads starting to show in a few places). I got 2000 miles out of it, and I weigh 170.

It was a Vredestein Fortezza Tri-Comp. Is that a decent/average number of miles to get out of a rear road tire?

Thanks.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

If your goal is to 'get miles' out of tires, no, it's horrible.
If they are high performance tires and that is your goal that's about average for miles.


----------



## feh (Mar 8, 2007)

Hank Stamper said:


> If your goal is to 'get miles' out of tires, no, it's horrible.
> If they are high performance tires and that is your goal that's about average for miles.


Most of my riding is commuting, so I'm not very concerned about speed (although I do use the same bike for an occasional triathlon). 

If there are tires that are known to last much longer (and aren't a whole lot more expensive), I'm all ears.

Thanks!


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

My rear tire mileage has ranged from ~500mi for Conti SS to 3000mi for Conti GP4000S. Michelin Pro3s ~1500, Krylions ~2000, Challenge Criterium ~1200.


----------



## feh (Mar 8, 2007)

rruff said:


> My rear tire mileage has ranged from ~500mi for Conti SS to 3000mi for Conti GP4000S. Michelin Pro3s ~1500, Krylions ~2000, Challenge Criterium ~1200.


I've been doing some more research since my initial post, and given the price of the Vredesteins, they seem to do pretty well in terms of longevity. The Conti 4000s seem to last longer, but they also cost more.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

The GP4000S can usually be bought for $32-35 from Ribble or PBK.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

2500 to 3500 mile, and I run 4000S.
Usually 3500 miles, but sometimes I have to retire them early if I get a lot of significant cuts.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Haven't kept track of my previous tires so much. But my Vredestien Fortezza's been on road for at least 2,000mi, and then been on the regularly-used trainer for half a year. They kinda cleaned up on the trainer, and have no cracks. 

I had a Michelin Lithion that probably saw ~1,600miles. Was cracking long before that, but seemed to hold and grip well regardless. Just said "**** it" one day and stop taking my chances.


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you guys ever wear the tire enough on the 4000s that you don't see the little wear circles/dimple anymore?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Dutch77 said:


> Do you guys ever wear the tire enough on the 4000s that you don't see the little wear circles/dimple anymore?


Yes, I use it until the dimple is gone, or when it has gotten too many cuts.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

feh said:


> This is only my 4th season of riding, so I still consider myself a newb when it comes to equipment...
> 
> I recently replaced my rear tire, as it was worn out (threads starting to show in a few places). I got 2000 miles out of it, and I weigh 170.
> 
> ...


If you do a lot of serious climbing, expect 1700. Flat riding, expect maybe 2100


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

cpark said:


> Yes, I use it until the dimple is gone, or when it has gotten too many cuts.


That's what I figured... I'm getting a lot of flats though, even though I can still see the dimples quite well. I guess I'll switch them out and see...


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

About 2,000 miles from French-made Krylions. A few hundred miles less with the Asian-made ones. About 2,500 miles from Rubino Pros. 1,811 miles from Schwalbe Durano Plus – still lots of tread left, so we'll see. 1,800 miles from Armadillos.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Dutch77 said:


> Do you guys ever wear the tire enough on the 4000s that you don't see the little wear circles/dimple anymore?


Til the threads show.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I got about 3200 miles out of my Conti 4000.... The front got rotated to the back and a new went up front. The swapped tire is now over 4000 miles and still running strong. I have 2 tires waiting in the event I need them!


----------



## jcjordan (May 12, 2008)

feh said:


> Most of my riding is commuting, so I'm not very concerned about speed (although I do use the same bike for an occasional triathlon).
> 
> If there are tires that are known to last much longer (and aren't a whole lot more expensive), I'm all ears.
> 
> Thanks!


I love the Tri Comps but would never use them as communting tires. Try the Quattro's they have the same grip but are a bit heaver with a thicker zone in the middle for wear and puncture.


----------



## feh (Mar 8, 2007)

jcjordan said:


> I love the Tri Comps but would never use them as communting tires. Try the Quattro's they have the same grip but are a bit heaver with a thicker zone in the middle for wear and puncture.


The tri-comps were an unusual purchase for me; they were on sale for a very low price. All of my other tires have been Fortezza SEs.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Flats & worn tires*



Dutch77 said:


> That's what I figured... I'm getting a lot of flats though, even though I can still see the dimples quite well. I guess I'll switch them out and see...


Lots of people talk about getting more flats as their tires wear, but I'd be very surprised if anyone collected actual data to show such a correlation. The tire casing is MUCH thicker than the rubber tread, so unless you're in an area where the "puncture vectors" are shorter than a tire casing + new tread but longer than a tire casing is thick, it's unlikely that your tire wear is the source of your flats.


----------



## feh (Mar 8, 2007)

Kerry Irons said:


> Lots of people talk about getting more flats as their tires wear, but I'd be very surprised if anyone collected actual data to show such a correlation. The tire casing is MUCH thicker than the rubber tread, so unless you're in an area where the "puncture vectors" are shorter than a tire casing + new tread but longer than a tire casing is thick, it's unlikely that your tire wear is the source of your flats.


Purely anecdotal, but I've had 3 flats the last 3 years, and all of them occurred when the tread was quite worn.


----------

